# How to best suggest divorce



## ~abcxyz~ (Dec 9, 2011)

Are there any suggestions as how to best approach, or phrase, the topic of divorce without being such a harda$$ about it? Just want to be amicable.

My W & I - married 14 years, and separated 7 months - are on friendly terms. We get together once a week, usually on Sunday afternoons... kinda like a date. We are able to have light-hearted conversation and share laughter. However, deep & meaningful communication has always been a problem for both of us.

She's sending mixed signals. On one hand: We are in our third month of couples counseling & she has affirmed to the counselor of her committment to our marriage; and, she'll say "I love you" without me saying first. On the other hand: she is reluctant to make reference or hint at long-term goals for us; and, I've recently learned she is still sneaking around with the OM.

With that said, I find it difficult to maintain confidence we will ever resume life as a married couple. In fact, after three months of counseling we have not shown ANY signs of reuniting, but rather only maintaining our relationship on friendly terms.

Acknowledged, it's over, time to move on.


----------



## aug (Aug 21, 2011)

The most effective method is to file the paper and have her served.

And then you move on with your life without her.


----------

